
8chan: Ex-users of far-right site flock to new homes across internet - frereubu
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/08/8chan-shutdown-users-social-media
======
salawat
It is rather disingenuous to label 8chan as a "Far-right" website.

It's a glorified bulletin board; and is in that sense an ideologically neutral
tool. Leftypol/far-left is just as present as the notorious far-right the
media has been harping on in the past couple weeks.

Frankly, I'm saddened that everyone seems to want to focus on the tool instead
of the people once again. It's an infuriating tendency that more than anything
I'd like to see stop.

If we demonized every tool that can be used to cause mischief, we wouldn't
have any able to be freely owned.

~~~
krapp
No one is focusing exclusively on the tool here except for you.

When someone refers to 8chan as "far-right", they are not characterizing the
software itself as having a far-right ideology, as opposed to the people using
it, and the characterization remains correct in the general sense, even if not
every member and not every board fits the description. Colloquial language is
not required to have the precision of a legal document.

And the existence of far-left boards has no bearing on arguments regarding the
nature of /pol/ or its effects.

Claiming that 8chan is ideologically neutral simply because software cannot
possess an ideology is a disingenuous argument to make, as the site's
deplatforming was not focused on the software per se, but the userbase of
/pol./

------
Fjolsvith
8chan will be back, and it will be hardened against DDOS and not reliant on SV
good will.

